# Looking For A Trainer in Northern IL/Southeast WI



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am super excited to announce that my cousin is going to put her Rott in Obedience classes!!!!

:happyboogie::happyboogie::groovy::groovy:

We had a terrible weekend with him. I had enough and accidently screamed my head off at my cousin. :blush: She agreed that something needed to be done and she is serious about finding a trainer for him.

She doesn't want to spend alot of money  so we need one that isn't very expensive. Her work schedule varies alot so we need someone that can be flexible.

We are looking for a trainer in Northern IL or Southeast WI.

If anyone can reccomend someone that would be great!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I am super excited to announce that my cousin is going to put her Rott in Obedience classes!!!!
> 
> :happyboogie::happyboogie::groovy::groovy:
> 
> ...


Just noticed that I put the blush icon up instead of the embarassment icon.

WHOOPS! :crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

No one?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What type of training are you inquiring about? Group classes or one on one?
Robin


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> What type of training are you inquiring about? Group classes or one on one?
> Robin


I'm not really sure? I guess I should have asked her. I will say both for now. I want to give her as many names as I can get.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

For behavior problems or "strong" minded dogs.....she could call Tops Training in Grayslake Illinois. They have obedience classes and behaviour modification.
They also train the Police K9's for several counties in Illinois.
*Otherwise...she can always come join us on training days....but since we work outdoors...it is "weather contingent*.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> For behavior problems or "strong" minded dogs.....she could call Tops Training in Grayslake Illinois. They have obedience classes and behaviour modification.
> They also train the Police K9's for several counties in Illinois.
> *Otherwise...she can always come join us on training days....but since we work outdoors...it is "weather contingent*.


Thank you Robin!

Where are you located? You do training?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband is a National Level Helper for WDA.
So we train on the weekends (we try in this weather), with a small group at my home....or a designated meeting area.
We keep our group very small...that way everyone gets individual attention.
*There are a couple people on the boards that actually train with us!*
Robin


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> My husband is a National Level Helper for WDA.
> So we train on the weekends (we try in this weather), with a small group at my home....or a designated meeting area.
> We keep our group very small...that way everyone gets individual attention.
> *There are a couple people on the boards that actually train with us!*
> Robin


I did not know that. 

I am interested, I would prefer she go to someone that I at least "know". Where are you located?


----------



## rjholla (Feb 15, 2008)

I second Tops


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll ask my co-worker who lives in Waukegan where he goes...i want to say petsmart and the park district though


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> I'll ask my co-worker who lives in Waukegan where he goes...i want to say petsmart and the park district though


Hey Josh!

I dont know about Petsmart, if they are anything like Petco trainers then I think we'll pass.

Ask him though, please.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

If the dog is a Rottweiler and has some "issues"...I would never recommend anyone that is not familiar in dealing with large, stubborn, defensive breeds. (I owned & trained several Rottweilers and Dobermans before the GSD).
Petsmart, Petco, Park Districts, Most AKC basic obedience classes etc...are not equipped enough to properly deal with some of these types of dogs. (no offense directed).
I would always suggest going to a person or group that has hands on knowledge or experience.
I'm not singling out a breed...I am only singling out specific problems.
jmo


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey LaRene...my son lives in Zion! Until we moved here 4yrs ago....we lived in Waukegan for over 13yrs. I think we may have been "almost neighbors"!!! haha.
You obviously know where Tops is...Rt120.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Hey LaRene...my son lives in Zion! Until we moved here 4yrs ago....we lived in Waukegan for over 13yrs. I think we may have been "almost neighbors"!!! haha.
> You obviously know where Tops is...Rt120.


I wish you still lived in Waukegan, then we could train with you!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My cousin called Tops Training and left a message for them.

She also called a lady named Mary Domes, in kenosha, and left a message with her.

Are there anymore trainers in this area???


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

So, what did your terrible weekend consist of? :wild:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> So, what did your terrible weekend consist of? :wild:


He ran through the house and broke my vase, he started jumping on anyone who walked through the door and knocked my cousin down. He ran into his water bowl while running twice and caused 2 huge water puddles on my floor, he woke me up at 7am on saturday & sunday (barking) after I went to bed at 3am and I had someone spend the night and he wasn't very thrilled after getting only 4 hours of sleep. He ran out of the yard and he bit my cousin's hand (not sure if he meant to do it as hard as he did but it was hard).

So I accidently screamed at her and it went something like this 

"I told you before you got him that dogs are a huge responsibilty, I told you that you couldn't go out 3-4 times a week because you need to be here spending time with him and training him. You wanted a dog like Sinister but we trained Sin every single day, we were consistant with him, we used the same methods over and over again. You are confusing Biff, he needs to work on one thing at a time and you need to use one method otherwise he wont understand. He absolutely needs exercise! He is a 9 month old Rott puppy that doesn't get any exercise, no wonder he is running around like a mad man! There is no excuse for this, you dont get a dog and not exercise it, you know better! I dont appreciate you leaving your dog with me every night, he isn't trained, he is out of control, he is not my dog, he is not my responsibility, he is yours and you need to be here with him. Why do you think that I am home every night? Why do you think I have my friends come over here? Because I have 4 animals here that deserve my attention, I need to be here with them. This isn't a game, if Biff continues to be out of control he is going to get bigger and become stronger and we wont be able to handle him. If he bites someone he will be pts and you can get sued or even face jail time. He needs to start training now, this needs to be under control now. If you dont step up and take responsibility then he needs to go to a different home."

I had to edit what I said because I swore alot and I may have said it slightly more mean. 

But I did what I had to do.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I completely agree and good for you LaRen!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathmetal said:


> I completely agree and good for you LaRen!


Thank you, thank you! (take a bow)


----------

